# taurus only lasting 1 year



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello

I was speaking to 2 people from where I am going to go and get retrained at the range I will be using both guys tell me the more you use them they only last 1 year, also told that the less you use them the longer they last???????


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Typical Taurus haters. Bunch of crap! I've owned several over the years and have no complaints. I currently carry a PT 740 slim. She's not fun to shoot, but has given me no trouble at all. Also have a Millenium G2 which I really enjoy shooting and is well suited to concealed carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hud35500 said:


> Typical Taurus haters. Bunch of crap!


Lets be honest.. There are people who like Taurus, and probably MORE people who hate them. They are a cheap gun - the quality of the company is not apparently very good. Not all of them are junk. I'm not saying that... But when you see story after story of events that just defy logic... Stories of the trouble so many Taurus owners have had - it's just so ridiculous. Taurus does seem to have such a high percentage of lemon stories/lemons... I've been a gun owner since I've turned 21 in 1993... I've been on countless gun forums and run a few... I know my way around handguns...

I will tell anyone... Don't get a Taurus... If I was given one tomorrow, I wouldn't keep it...

Now, Taurus fans will dismiss such comments as "haters," no matter how many horrendous Taurus stories get posted. Their answer is that the person is either lying (which, you usually don't see this accusation when someone complains about any OTHER brand) - or the claim is that people are only reporting the negative comments, and not the positive stories.

I have a sticky at the top of the Taurus section that makes it abundantly clear my feelings about the matter. So, most people here know my opinion of Taurus.

That being said - even the biggest Taurus fans have to admit that NO police department uses Taurus for their carries guns. Go ask ANY police officer... I am going out on a limb here, admittedly. But I would be amazed if you could find ONE, single police officer in the united states who will say - "I wish my department would switch to Taurus." Not a CHL owner who does use their gun for what might happen... Not some private security guard who is forced to buy his own gun, and a Taurus is all he could afford (but would take a better gun in a heartbeat if they could afford it)- but a professional who needs their gun in the career field and gets issued their gun by some larger agency...

Many officers wish they could carry their fav Sig, or Beretta, or 1911, or CZ or FN or whatever... For rigid departments, they are stuck with what they are allowed to carry... And, a lot of officers WISH they could carry "X" brand of gun. I would venture to say NO ONE picks Taurus. Even on these types of threads, when this topic comes up, the Taurus fans usually pick some other brand (if they are not paying or it in this hypothetical scenario)

Taurus handguns are not handed out in the military, police depts, federal agencies, professional/private security firms that have ex military guys... etc... There IS a reason.

Now, Lisa is not any of these... Where oh where is Shipwreck going with this nonsense, ya might ask? What does this have to do with anything? I am just trying to point out that Taurus quality is suspect at best....

Now - I have helped Lisa a bit in the past, with some issues she has had. That being said - she DOES own a Taurus... What's done is done. It is the gun that is purchased and the one she does own. There were several factors involved in why she chose it, and I won't bring them up publicly unless she does. It serves no purpose for me to drone on and on any longer about my opinion of Taurus and not offer her any assistance at this point... I won't do that to her... I've rattled on enough 

Since you own the gun already, Lisa... I'd just enjoy it and shoot it. It may or may not hold up over time. You will find out. But now that you have it, if it works 100% for you - just go shoot it and get your practice. On a gun of any other brand, I would say it is very doubtful that you would wear out any handgun unless you are shooting thousands upon thousands of rounds.

Make sure to change the recoil spring periodically... I do not know the maintenance schedule of the Taurus you have... But, if it were me, I'd get a new recoil spring every 2000 rounds... Doing so could make your Taurus last longer.

If the gun doesn't work 100% - contact Taurus and demand that they make it right. Don't let them talk you into paying shipping in such a circumstance either. UPS and Fedex make you ship handguns next day... costing $50-$100 typically, depending on the size of the box and the value of the gun (for insurance). It's not law that requires next day shipping - but the silly companies themselves (company policy). What IS against the law is to ship a handgun and declare it as something else, to get around the next day shipping. That' offered as a bright idea by someone on various gun forums, despite that fact.

Anyway - don't mean to put the horse before the cart... But, just giving you the added info about what to do IF you did have a problem. But, like i said... if it works fine - just go shoot and enjoy the gun... I don't meant to be a spoil sport for ya...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to be a killjoy - I just felt all that had to be said...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been around and shooting firearms for over 45 yrs. I have plenty of friends who have been at it just as long as me. I've owned a Taurus or two in the past and sold them for one reason or another. I had a 2" model 85 at one time, that I sent back to Taurus to have ported and the trigger gone over. It shot very well and it was as smooth as any S&W I've shot. 

I made the mistake of letting a friend of mine shoot it. He liked it so well, that he offered me money that I simply couldn't resist. I know the ole saying........"Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus". But, in my defense, he was more of an acquaintance than a friend. :mrgreen:

But, back to my point. I spend my money to buy quality firearms. I like knowing that sometime in the future, if I should decide to sell one or two, or more, odds will be in my favor that I'll get all of my money back if not more. 

When you buy a Taurus, it'll never be worth more than the moment you pay for it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Ever been to Brazil Shipwreck? The Police and the Military both use Taurus firearms. Special forces teams to. I will grant you that they may not be the same level as US depts, but they beat the crap out of the firearms, far more than we do. You don't say if you've ever owned a Taurus. What's your experience with them? They have made huge advances in QA in the last few years. As always, I'm just looking for some spirited debate!!


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Have owned 2 semi's both were crap. After free repairs I did however sell one at a profit. Have a friend (Not an acquaintance) that carried a Taurus Beretta 92 copy for 15 years before selling it to another officer and retiring. These both were Police Officers, sworn Texas Peace Officers, who like most in Texas may purchase what they want to carry. I put a bunch of rounds downrange in that gun myself and enjoyed it. Taurus is getting better, but they are not there, yet. I have a Rossi revolver I'm trying to break right now. Not having much luck though. Seems like a nice gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> Ever been to Brazil Shipwreck? The Police and the Military both use Taurus firearms. Special forces teams to. I will grant you that they may not be the same level as US depts, but they beat the crap out of the firearms, far more than we do. You don't say if you've ever owned a Taurus. What's your experience with them? They have made huge advances in QA in the last few years. As always, I'm just looking for some spirited debate!!


I wouldn't put much stock in the fact that Brazil's police and military use Taurus firearms. They're about as corrupt as Taurus is second rate. Besides, I would be shocked if they used anything but Taurus.

But, you are right to some degree. Taurus is better and has improved over the last 10-15 yrs. or so. But, they are still a good solid second-rate firearms company. I also realize that some people don't have $1000.00 to throw at a handgun, or aren't all that interested in how much it may be worth years down the road. I do my best to bear that in mind, but I do tend to forget from time to time.

Postings such as this brings it all back home to me and makes me come back down to earth.......no matter how temporary it might be.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Consumer Reports_ Magazine frequently states that Mitsubishi automobiles are generally less reliable than most other makes.
Nevertheless, I am driving a 1985 Mitsubishi Montero, purchased new, that has given me very good service-and continues to. Yes, it has needed major repair; but it has needed such attention about as infrequently as my wife's 1991 Toyota sedan that CR called "extremely reliable." (The Montero's engine and clutch were rebuilt "from bare bones" last year, at about 130,000 miles. My wife's car is just now coming due for the same treatment.)

My point is that, while Taurus still suffers from poor quality control, it is still quite possible-probably at least half of the time-to buy a perfectly satisfactory Taurus pistol.
Thus, one of those satisfied purchasers will find it very difficult to believe that your own gun was ill-assembled from badly-fitting, poorly-finished parts, and will not successfully shoot off a full-magazine's-worth of cartridges. After all, "My pistol is properly made and finished, and it works exactly as it's supposed to. So you must be doing something wrong."

There is a further consideration: Psychology. Once you have decided upon, and purchased, the gun of your choice, you are psychologically "invested" in the choice and purchase that you made.
Thus, when someone else denigrates a pistol like yours, or even the entire brand's line of guns, your psychological investment causes you to rise up in its defense. Sometimes that defense is pretty irrational, but nevertheless it is always aggressive. After all, the issue has become personal.

I suggest that when you read a whole body of evidence volunteered by other owners that proves that, well, Taurus pistols are, as often as not, unreliable and disaster-prone, the mere fact that your own Taurus pistol is a sterling example of the pistol-maker's art does not refute that other fact.
Statistics are against you: If 1,000,000 horseflies eat excrement and call it delicious and nutritious, that is not a predictor that, having tried their diet, you will agree with them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hud35500 said:


> Ever been to Brazil Shipwreck? The Police and the Military both use Taurus firearms. Special forces teams to. I will grant you that they may not be the same level as US depts, but they beat the crap out of the firearms, far more than we do. You don't say if you've ever owned a Taurus. What's your experience with them? They have made huge advances in QA in the last few years. As always, I'm just looking for some spirited debate!!





paratrooper said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in the fact that Brazil's police and military use Taurus firearms. They're about as corrupt as Taurus is second rate. Besides, I would be shocked if they used anything but Taurus.


Yes, I am well aware that Taurus is used in Brazil. It is a Brazilian company, after all... There would be pressure on them to make use of product made in their own country. Still doesn't change my opinion.

I also am not going to debate it to infinity. I've gone into an extremely lengthy post with my point of view up above. I also have a sticky at the top of the Taurus section. The Taurus fans will always defend the brand no matter what is said. Buy what you want. it is a free country. But if finances is NOT a major factor - then choosing a Taurus over something else doesn't make any sense, IMHO. All there is to say.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My point is that, while Taurus still suffers from poor quality control, it is still quite possible-probably at least half of the time-to buy a perfectly satisfactory Taurus pistol..


I hear ya...

I did state above that not all the guns Taurus make are problem guns. But man... Just the stories that pop up. Wow... That kind of customer service some people have to deal with would eliminate them from my consideration even if it WAS any other brand we are talking about. I've seen enough horrendous customer treatment to scratch them off my list. Hypothetically... If it were Ed Brown or Wilson or some other high end company... with these stories that get reported time after time after time... Never mind the suspect quality - I wouldn't buy from them for that reason alone...

I have owned a Taurus once - in the early 1990s. Had to send it back to get it to work. So yes, I was once a Taurus owner, when I was a gun newbie. However, the argument that one must have owned a Taurus to have the right to not like them makes no sense. It's an argument I see quite a lot...


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Going back to Lisa's question, a Taurus should be good for many thousands of rounds.  At today's prices, that's quite a few years for most folks. I follow the TaurusArmed site. Many "problems" are discussed there. But with the exception of cylinder face erosion on .357 revolvers (esp titanium models) I don't recall any discussion about Taurus guns wearing out, On he other hand there are lots of complaints about guns that don't work right, either out of the box or after a hundred rounds or so -- called infant mortality usually. 

So, if your Taurus works right, do the recommended maintenance and don't worry about it. If it doesn't, send it to Miami until they fix it right. 

Shipwreck seems compelled to comment on a brand he hasn't owned in decades, but he's not all wrong. I have a Taurus revolver, a Ruger pistol, and a CZ pistol that have always been 100%. But I also have a sub compact Taurus pistol that went to Miami twice followed by some DIY gunsmithing before it was right.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Consumer Reports_ Magazine frequently states that Mitsubishi automobiles are generally less reliable than most other makes.
> Nevertheless, I am driving a 1985 Mitsubishi Montero, purchased new, that has given me very good service-and continues to. Yes, it has needed major repair; but it has needed such attention about as infrequently as my wife's 1991 Toyota sedan that CR called "extremely reliable." (The Montero's engine and clutch were rebuilt "from bare bones" last year, at about 130,000 miles. My wife's car is just now coming due for the same treatment.)
> 
> My point is that, while Taurus still suffers from poor quality control, it is still quite possible-probably at least half of the time-to buy a perfectly satisfactory Taurus pistol.
> ...


My younger brother owns a Montero. It's an '86 I believe. Anyways, he swears by it and plans on doing some serious updating to it in the near future. It has approx. 245K miles on it, and it still runs rather well.

He bought a new Honda RidgeLine in 2008. The dealer offered him a good trade-in price for the Montero. He declined and kept it as his back-up vehicle.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to call attention to the last part of what I wrote today, so I'm quoting myself here.
The comments which followed my rant seemed to ignore these quite important points, so I repeat them here.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...There is a further consideration: Psychology. Once you have decided upon, and purchased, the gun of your choice, you are psychologically "invested" in the choice and purchase that you made.
> Thus, when someone else denigrates a pistol like yours, or even the entire brand's line of guns, your psychological investment causes you to rise up in its defense. Sometimes that defense is pretty irrational, but nevertheless it is always aggressive. After all, the issue has become personal.
> 
> I suggest that when you read a whole body of evidence volunteered by other owners that proves that, well, Taurus pistols are, as often as not, unreliable and disaster-prone, the mere fact that your own Taurus pistol is a sterling example of the pistol-maker's art does not refute that other fact.
> Statistics are against you: If 1,000,000 horseflies eat excrement and call it delicious and nutritious, that is not a predictor that, having tried their diet, you will agree with them.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

*shipwreck*



I have to make others on this knows that you were of a lot of help and yes it is already done, and I will look for another gun but this time have the chance to try it out where as this one I could only try it a few times, this person permitted me to do so.

I figured out that he picked out handguns that would fit me being new in owning a handgun and just starting out, it was told to me by two guys at the range I will be going to a couple of things the first one being a retired police, so that there tells me and I did ask what he thought of this brand and he did not like them, just like you.

as for the person he turned me over too will train me over again also talked around that question. now he explained to me the real reason he was asked to work with me because he is not a member of I think it is the NRA I could have the letters wrong about with all their rules some male trainers do not like to train females, so that is the real reason I was passed on, now unless I had already been shooting and just needed some help the first guy from the range would have taken me on, guess he did not think I would take it well if he told me the truth.

now getting back to the model which is a tauras 92 I also asked the people at the range why one gets trained on a 22 rather the gun I will be using, they do not understand that it makes more sense to train a person with the gun they are going to be using, I was told that 22 are cheaper in ammo and that is the reason plus the recoil, I had a harder timer shooting the 22 then when I did shoot the gun I will be using, the guy I first went to not from this place did not do much but said I was at 85% range in my shooting, I need hands on, so I am getting trained all over again because I do not feel good about going to the range myself which told me I needed to find someone else and they asked me a few things to see where I was at in does and do not was not shown how to take the gun apart which became a problem when he showed me 2 times with him doing it, then I did try and had trouble loaded dry caps etc go better with that but with the second person training me I will get everything I need to start and I can not wait and at this range they rent handguns for people to try this will be a good way for me to find a second gun when it comes down to itCK

AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO POINT OUT THAT SHIPWREK WAS A BIG HELP! AND WOULD LIKE TO THANK HIM AGAIN, and for him to please e-mail private when you get the chance.

Lisa

+


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have ten Taurus® revolvers.
• Mdl 85B2CH 38 Special - 1994
• Mdl 669SS4CP 357 Magnum - 1996
• Mdl 85B2 38 Special - 1997
• Mdl 617SS2 357 Magnum - 2003
• Mdl 605SS3 357 Magnum - 2006
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2007
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2010
• Mdl 425SS4 41 Magnum - 2012
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2012
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2012

All have performed superbly and I continue to shoot them all almost every week.

I have only encountered these problems.........
• Mdl 85B2CH broke a firing pin (part# 19) after 11,000+ rounds. I replaced the firing pin & it's still going strong.
• Mdl 85SS2UL had the cylinder stop (part# 44) wear down after 10,000 rounds. Called Taurus® and they shipped the part right away. Installed new cylinder stop and now the gun works fine.

I have zero complaints with Taurus® customer service. The times I had to send a gun in they fixed and returned it when they said they would. Specifically.....................
• Mdl 617 developed excessive cylinder to forcing cone gap (.011") after almost 6,000 rounds. I sent it to Taurus® and they replaced the cylinder (part# 8) and adjusted the yoke (part# 9) I've since put 3,000+ rounds through it and it's still going strong.
• Mdl 605 had cylinder (failure to advance) problem. Taurus® deemed the gun to be unrepairable and via FedEx® sent me a brand new gun.

I will not hesitate to buy additional Taurus® revolvers. They are an outstanding value.

Here is a wealth of Taurus® information..........
• *Taurus Firearms Forum - TaurusArmed.net*


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

The owner of Taurus lives in South Florida. At a local gun shop down here in Broward County where I go to buy ammo and fire arms, the owner of the store told me that the guy who owns Taurus carries a Glock. Just saying.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

schyfy said:


> The owner of Taurus lives in South Florida. At a local gun shop down here in Broward County where I go to buy ammo and fire arms, the owner of the store told me that *the guy who owns Taurus carries a Glock*. Just saying.....[emphasis added]


That's absolutely wonderful! :anim_lol:


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I think that speaks volumes for anyone considering a Taurus as a "self defense weapon" lol


----------



## asm (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had my PT1911 for over 5 years now, several thousands of rounds, no issues, zero malfunctions. I know several Taurus owners that have their guns for even longer and no problems either.


----------



## asm (Sep 5, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in the fact that Brazil's police and military use Taurus firearms. They're about as corrupt as Taurus is second rate. Besides, I would be shocked if they used anything but Taurus.
> 
> But, you are right to some degree. Taurus is better and has improved over the last 10-15 yrs. or so. But, they are still a good solid second-rate firearms company. I also realize that some people don't have $1000.00 to throw at a handgun, or aren't all that interested in how much it may be worth years down the road. I do my best to bear that in mind, but I do tend to forget from time to time.
> 
> Postings such as this brings it all back home to me and makes me come back down to earth.......no matter how temporary it might be.


Wrong assumption...

Taurus is not the only firearm used in Brazil. S&W, Beretta, Glocks and many others are used by different agencies. Taurus does compete with those neck to neck.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ummm yeah, about Brazil using Taurus....

* Brazilian Police Recall 98,000 Taurus 24/7 DS Pistols - The Firearm Blog*


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

With absolutely no disrespect intended to anyone here, I have never tested a Taurus product I would trust with my life. That testing included real-life combat drills, extensive carry and field use, etc. While YMMV, my motto is "Friends don't let friends buy Taurus."


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Used to sell guns at a big box store, we sold a lot of guns. It seemed like half that came back on warranty were Taurus. Even some of the revolvers didn't work. Most of the problems were with the small plastic semis. I wouldn't buy one except for the PT92, they seem to be the best. I did have a PT100 for a while, it would not run 100 rounds in a row. Swapped it in on an LC9. Zero malfunctions with the LC in several hundred rounds.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Scott9mm said:


> Going back to Lisa's question, a Taurus should be good for many thousands of rounds. At today's prices, that's quite a few years for most folks. I follow the TaurusArmed site. Many "problems" are discussed there. But with the exception of cylinder face erosion on .357 revolvers (esp titanium models) I don't recall any discussion about Taurus guns wearing out, On he other hand there are lots of complaints about guns that don't work right, either out of the box or after a hundred rounds or so -- called infant mortality usually.
> 
> 
> > Well, not having any particular former bias, I bought a used PT22 because it was relatively inexpensive and I take it to the range along with other guns. Well, it worked great for about 200 rounds, then no fire. Thought bad ammo? Checked the rounds, no marks on the rim. Got it home, started checking it over, the firing pin end had broken off. Figured, no big deal, I'll just get a new firing pin and change it out. Since I do most of my own work anyhow, this is no problem. I try to contact Taurus Customer service, nobody, but nobody answers the phone. Called multiple times over several days and never could get anyone to answer the phone. I finally end up posting a question on the Taurus website about "what's up with Taurus customer service?". Explained the problem and how I couldn't get hold of anyone there, then someone posts a message and says they won't sell a firing pin anyhow, as they call it a "restricted" part. You have to send the gun back to them for the repair. Fine, except for one thing. As I understand, sending it back is on your dime and it's gonna cost around $60 or more one way. They pay for it to come back to me, but why should I have to lay out $60 on a gun that only cost about $150 or so to begin with that's supposed to have a lifetime warranty. I've tried to find the firing pin on GB and through several parts suppliers, nobody has them. Can't get them because Taurus supposedly won't sell them. So, now I have a $150 gun that is likely gonna cost me $60 or more to get repaired with their "lifetime" warranty, when all I need is a $10 firing pin and I can fix it myself. End of story:
> ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

And so the debate goes on.....and on......and on. 

I just feel bad for the member that has a collection of ten Taurus firearms. That's a lot of $$'s never to be seen again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, to be fair to them, I do understand Taurus has launched an initiative to "unrestrict" parts on their models. From my perspective, that would make me give them another look. Personally I enjoy working on the guns I own, and I have done several parts changes, retrofits, etc to my own. Wouldn't do them to anyone else's for liability reasons, but it's a hobby I enjoy and if I can get parts, then I have fewer issues with a gun. Face it, for a relative cheap handgun, you have to expect that there are going to be mechanical issues from time to time. If you pay $500+ for a handgun, I would think you should be able to depend on their mechanical reliability. However, as I know most folks don't do their own repairs, I think that makes it a problem to purchase a less expensive handgun where you don't have access to warranty service for it. Having to pay $60 or more to ship a gun back to the manufacturer for a no cost repair is not a warranty, imo. The manufacturer should be handling the freight either on their own or through a dealer network, imo. But that's what we get nowadays. Everybody wants to buy everything as cheaply as possible, but then when service is an issue, everybody complains because the manufacturers won't stand behind it. My father dealt with this for years in the office machine business. He and one of his brothers ran a small machine business. People would buy cheap Smith Corona typewriters through Kmart or the local discount houses, then bring them to him to fix when they broke after a little bit of use. He'd usually tell them to take it back where they bought it. He sold a fairly expensive line of high quality typewriters and they held up well, but he wouldn't fix something he didn't sell for someone who just bought it because it was cheap. Personally, I don't blame him. The other manufacturers were undercutting his sales by lowball marketing through Kmart and other discounters selling solely on price, but when they broke, he refused to fix them, or he charged them such a high price that they wouldn't pay it. As they say, there's no free lunch. I don't blame him at all for his attitude. So Taurus also needs to develop a better dealer support network, imo.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a couple Taurus models and they all shoot, function and work as designed if they are well taken care of just like any other pistol.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to moonlight in a large gun store. I was good at the job, and sold hundreds of handguns of all different manufactures. The most common handgun returned for warrantee service was, ...... anything made by Taurus. The other thing I never liked about Taurus was their absolutely awful customer service. (Sometimes the factory wouldn't even answer the phone; and they wouldn't answer the phone for days at a time!) I'm, also, positive that there are plenty of good POLITICAL REASONS to explain, 'Why' Brazilian police officers use Taurus handguns. (I'm not a Brazilian police officer; so I ain't going to be carrying one.)


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Scott9mm said:


> Going back to Lisa's question, a Taurus should be good for many thousands of rounds. At today's prices, that's quite a few years for most folks. I follow the TaurusArmed site. Many "problems" are discussed there. But with the exception of cylinder face erosion on .357 revolvers (esp titanium models) I don't recall any discussion about Taurus guns wearing out, On he other hand there are lots of complaints about guns that don't work right, either out of the box or after a hundred rounds or so -- called infant mortality usually. ...


For clarity, I never claimed Taurus pistols don't break, only that they are not known for "wearing out" prematurely. The Taurus parts situation is in flux. Allegedly, Taurus is in the process of making many parts available, one model at a time. I think this will be a long process, especially for models assembled in Brazil. Parts for the PT738 (which is assembled in the US) are available through the Taurus web site now. Even so, critical parts (like sears) will remain restricted with no third-party source. Tarurus will pay warranty shipping to Miami for new guns; currently "new" means within 90 days of purchase. Often, Taurus customer service will provide a prepaid shipping label for "old" guns and charge a little less than it would cost you or me to ship. By the way, you can blame Congress, UPS, and Fedex for the costly shipping charges. Personally, I find Taurus pistols to be better than their reputation BUT I would not buy another until the parts situation is resolved.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LStetz said:


> Hello
> 
> I was speaking to 2 people from where I am going to go and get retrained at the range I will be using both guys tell me the more you use them they only last 1 year, also told that the less you use them the longer they last???????


Just like on the internet, don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

LStetz said:


> Hello
> 
> I was speaking to 2 people from where I am going to go and get retrained at the range I will be using both guys tell me the more you use them they only last 1 year, also told that the less you use them the longer they last???????


That could pretty much be true about most anything. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, I dunno...

I've been "ridden hard and put away wet" pretty often, during my life, yet I've lasted 75 years...so far.

(I've got my fingers crossed for the next 25. Wish me luck.)

...But I still wouldn't voluntarily carry a Taurus pistol. It's too much of an uncontrolled craps-game.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, I dunno...
> 
> I've been "ridden hard and put away wet" pretty often, during my life, yet I've lasted 75 years...so far.
> 
> ...


Well.....at least *YOU* were put away.

Me? I was ridden hard and left wet and out in the open...............:goofy:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...You say that your family lived in a cardboard box, in an alley?

Well, my family lived in a plastic bag, right on the double-yellow line in the middle of Main Street!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...You say that your family lived in a cardboard box, in an alley?
> 
> Well, my family lived in a plastic bag, right on the double-yellow line in the middle of Main Street!


At least you lived near a road.

It was a two day hike just to go check our mailbox.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And all we ever had to eat was stones and dirt.

Except for Thanksgiving, when we had stones stuffed with dirt.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And all we ever had to eat was stones and dirt.
> 
> Except for Thanksgiving, when we had stones stuffed with dirt.


At least you had Thanksgiving.

All we got to do, was hear about it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


>


Well, we could do one of two things:
We could get back on track, to the original subject of this thread, or,
Since the original subject of this thread seems to have exhausted itself, we could just go away quietly.

I think that we've already taken Exit 17; so I'm folding my tent, and silently stealing away.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, we could do one of two things:
> We could get back on track, to the original subject of this thread, or,
> Since the original subject of this thread seems to have exhausted itself, we could just go away quietly.
> 
> I think that we've already taken Exit 17; so I'm folding my tent, and silently stealing away.


Yes, sounds good to me. My campfire is almost out, I can't find my socks, and I'm out of food. :smt089


----------



## kycruiser1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I really don't think you know what you are talking about, just my opinion. I have served 4 tours in the military and have carried just about every handgun that they issued during that time. It is fine to talk down a weapon if you don't like it but don't try to tell everyone how bad it is just because you don't like it or have trouble shooting it. I have had nightmare scenario's with Beretta's , S&W, Colt, HK, and yes Taurus was included. The Taurus PT series is made from the exact blueprints as the Beretta since it was a Beretta factory to begin with. So I would say the preference of the owner is what counts. I would just as soon carry a Taurus into a fire fight as a S&W or Colt. Do your maintenance and use quality ammo and a majority of guns will give you no trouble. Just like a car, you will eventually get a lemon along the line. But yes, you would be classified as a Taurus hater, not a credible expert.


Shipwreck said:


> I hear ya...
> 
> I did state above that not all the guns Taurus make are problem guns. But man... Just the stories that pop up. Wow... That kind of customer service some people have to deal with would eliminate them from my consideration even if it WAS any other brand we are talking about. I've seen enough horrendous customer treatment to scratch them off my list. Hypothetically... If it were Ed Brown or Wilson or some other high end company... with these stories that get reported time after time after time... Never mind the suspect quality - I wouldn't buy from them for that reason alone...
> 
> I have owned a Taurus once - in the early 1990s. Had to send it back to get it to work. So yes, I was once a Taurus owner, when I was a gun newbie. However, the argument that one must have owned a Taurus to have the right to not like them makes no sense. It's an argument I see quite a lot...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for your service!
But I really do not believe that extensive military experience equates to expertise in quality-control issues.
And it is pretty obvious that Taurus has quality-control issues.

While the Taurus PT Series may be manufactured from Beretta blueprints, on ex-Beretta machinery, on an ex-Beretta production line, the quality-control inspections seem to be much inferior to Beretta-style manufacturing practices. Further, the materials Taurus uses may also be inferior to those used by Beretta.

By the way: You have re-opened a thread that's almost a year old, dealing with a subject that has not only been "beaten to death" here, but one which is better covered by other, similar threads that probably are still current.



Also, if you don't mind, I advise you that a little politeness will go a long way. Your style is very confrontational. A more conversational style will work better here.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Let me qualify my post by stating I own three Taurus handguns and I'm happy and satisfied with each one. But I have to chuckle every time one of these discussions takes place; "Taurus handguns only last one year", "Glocks are betters than Berettas", ".40 S&W is the best round", "Using a .22 for self defense will get you killed", etc.

Noting that this thread started on 7-26-2013, I take it as proof that Taurus handguns will last at least one year.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rfawcs said:


> ...Noting that this thread started on 7-26-2013, I take it as proof that Taurus handguns will last at least one year.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :yawinkle:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I must be in the group of those who defy the odds, as both of my Taurus's (a PT-92 and a 94 .22LR) have all lasted more than a year, and still shoot fine.


----------



## shield7011 (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought a Taurus tcp738 right out of box ejecting shells to my face at range cleaned it first etc. Sent to Taurus 07/08/2014 they received it told me six weeks to repair. I called Taurus told me is in by gunsmith last Friday called again today Monday same thing in gunsmith they only see on computer status lol. Asked to speak to supervisor will take 24 to 48 hours for a return call if they do. All I can say is I should have spent more money and bought the MP. Just hope as I have read from other post that it is fixed and not sent back unrepaired.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Taurus's customer service is very good, if you aren't demanding update-me-every-30-seconds instant communications. I bought my Taurus 94 used, because OP stated it wouldn't fire every so often. Repeated that process for me. So I had my LGS send it back to Taurus. They fixed the broken firing pin and replaced a bunch of springs in the transfer bar system. Sent it back before I had even noticed that I was missing it. But in truth we learn a little more patience up here in the Great North that you flatlanders don't have. Not everything happens overnight or next-day. Give it a rest, have some patience, and let them do their job.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I am not an expert in Taurus firearms and have several guns from very different brands. I had and have still more Walther firearms.
I have a Taurus PT 111 Millennium Pro since 2009. I shoot about 6000 rounds trough it and carry the gun very often especially winter. I can’t complain. The Heinie sights were a pain in the pants but since I changed them out I really don’t know what I should complain about.
The PT 111 is my winter carry gun. For the nex summer, I hope that Walther finally releases the new CCP to replasce the M&P shield that made me many problems. But the shield is a good gun too. Nothing wrong with my PT 111 Pro, never need a repair. Now she faces an other winter turn in EDC.

Did you ever check the forums from Walther, Smith&Wesson, CZ, Bersa etc etc and did you check what kind of problems they dealing with? No – you should and than ask again what to expect from Taurus.


----------

